

UberWriter Professional markdown editor for Linux - ineov
http://www.itsmdaily.com/2013/12/30/uberwriter-professional-markdown-editor-for-linux/

======
stephann
I am using Uberwriter and I love it. I wish Libreoffice would add support for
it.

~~~
aeon10
I'm curious. How does Uberwriter handle code? ``` fenced code or indented?
Does it support it?

------
kracalo
rich text editor for geeks

